
7 Interesting HN Startup Month Apps - iuguy
http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/14/7-interesting-hn-startup-month-apps/
======
iuguy
I thought I'd write about some of the apps that are coming out this november
(as there's now over 30 of them). What does HN think? Are there any of the
apps on startupmonth that sound interesting to you?

